# 05' 650 Front tire locking up



## paquettemasks (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright so I was out today trying to pull out another bike when the front end started making clunking and grinding noises. I immediately unhooked and put it back in 2wd, as I was riding off to go look at it I noticed it was pulling hard to the left. Then the front left locked up hard, and nearly threw me off. Now it seems the tire will only rotate about a full revolution and just lock up either way, any ideas?

-Chris


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like something inside the front diff piled up. Time to tear it down and see how bad the damage is.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

congrats sounds like you locked up a spider gear... awesome kawi design... have some front diff parts laying about if you need anything


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

this is common, sorry i realized that sounded kinda smart sounding... yeah I have some stuff if you can salvage anything in there hopefully its like mine and just broke the cross shaft but doesn't sound like it... pull her down and let us know


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

It's possible the issue is just the axle itself. Pull that axle and check it, make sure it rotates smooth all the way around for both joints. If no problem there the issue is in the front diff itself.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Any chance the rotor or caliper broke loose and binding?


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine did the same thing,,, locked up while just putting around the yard,,, both front wheels locked up, checkd fluid levels and oil started leaking out left front axle where the bearings punched a hole through the case.... Nice!


----------

